# Viv lock for Vivexotic



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know which brand of viv lock will fit a 3ft vivexotic viv? Bought one of the ones they do in surrey pets for about 4 quid and it doesn't fit. The glass is really close together on it, so it doesn't fit to slide into the gap. Wondered if anyone else had had this problem and could recommend a brand that will fit to save us keep buying various ones to try!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Does anyone know which brand of viv lock will fit a 3ft vivexotic viv? Bought one of the ones they do in surrey pets for about 4 quid and it doesn't fit. The glass is really close together on it, so it doesn't fit to slide into the gap. Wondered if anyone else had had this problem and could recommend a brand that will fit to save us keep buying various ones to try!


Not sure which one you bought but we use the ProRep 100mm in all our vivexotic tanks here with no problems.

Give me a call and i will try and help.


----------



## DeanJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive recently purchased a viv lock which seems to be ok, tho i havnt tried it yet. Its a wedge shape so should fit whatever gap that you have. Only a quid aswell.
Heres the link:
VIVARIUM reptile sliding GLASS DOOR window lock WEDGE | eBay


----------



## Andyplaypants (Mar 14, 2011)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Does anyone know which brand of viv lock will fit a 3ft vivexotic viv? Bought one of the ones they do in surrey pets for about 4 quid and it doesn't fit. The glass is really close together on it, so it doesn't fit to slide into the gap. Wondered if anyone else had had this problem and could recommend a brand that will fit to save us keep buying various ones to try!


It's a pain, the glass is so close together you have to take the door off to get in! I have no idea where to get one that will fit, viv exotic, in their wisdom don't make them! The rubber wedges are too thick too plus you have to be REALLY careful in making sure the doors are shut at the sides too! I have a very unsightly combination of wedge and blue tack, but it does make me a little bit cross that no one has addressed the problem. Might look into getting different runners for the glass.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Attack it with a hammer and beat it into shape. I've got 3x 3' vivexotic cubes and had no problem with the locks on the first 2. Bought the exact same lock for the 3rd one and it didn't fit! Not sure what's changed. I beat it around a bit with a hammer and now it fits perfectly. Just takes a bit of trial and error to get the right shape.

Edit: Just noticed this is an old thread. What is it with everyone replying to old threads recently!


----------

